# Topics > Arts > Music >  Orb Composer, Artificial Intelligence for composers, Hexachords,

## Airicist

Developer - Hexachords

orbplugins.com
orb-composer.com

facebook.com/OrbPlugins

instagram.com/orbplugins

----------


## Airicist

World premiere : Music AI used in a documentary

Published on May 24, 2017




> On March 10, 2017, RMC Découverte broadcast Anna Kwak’s documentary, in French « Tunnels de guerre : la Grande évasion ».
> 
> It is the first time in History that a music composed by an artificial intelligence, has been chosen to be part of a professional documentary. 
> 
> We are not only very proud that our music “Morning Birds” was selected but we are glad that the music created with our technology Orb 
> match the expectations of the professional industry as well. 
> 
> Hexachords has created one of the finest musical artificial intelligences ever done and plans to bring a musical revolution with Orb Composer, 
> a composition software designed for music composers, which will be released at the end of 2017.

----------


## Airicist

Hexachords announces : Orb Composer

Published on Jan 24, 2018




> Orb Composer is an Artificial Intelligence software for Music. 
> It's designed for composers, bands, orchestrators or simply everyone who wants to create Music !

----------


## Airicist

Orb Composer first overview

Published on Feb 16, 2018




> Orb Composer is an Artificial Intelligence software for Music. 
> It's designed for composers, bands, orchestrators or simply everyone who wants to create Music !

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hexachords updates its AI-based composition tool, Orb Composer"
The new version brings a MIDI editor and drum sequencer among other features

by Sam Willings
October 9, 2019

----------

